# A DAW walks into a bar...



## Jordan D Smith (Dec 16, 2020)

Had an odd hypothetical scenario pop into my head late this evening: Which DAW would win in a bar fight and why?


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 16, 2020)

Cubase, because every punch it would throw would land about 30ms faster than all other DAWs.


----------



## Proteinshake (Dec 16, 2020)

DP. Because it's so fuggly, everything else is running away screaming.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 16, 2020)

Studio One, because it is so flexible it would avoid all punches and still stand in zen posture, after the others have fought it out over minor details.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 16, 2020)

The grim Reaper of course!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 17, 2020)

Reaper as one touch is death. Or based on functionality you have lots of moves and potential, the problem is you have to take 6 months to learn them first


----------



## el-bo (Dec 17, 2020)

Logic, of course. It would just point out your fallacious arguments and moral inconsistencies. By the time you'd managed to present a case towards some kind of philosophically coherant postion, there'd be no energy to fight.


----------



## Maarten (Dec 17, 2020)

In a bar fight you don't use logic


----------



## Saxer (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## el-bo (Dec 17, 2020)

Maarten said:


> In a bar fight you don't use logic



No! You use it to avoid fighting, altogether. Apple customers are lovers, not fighters


----------



## Maarten (Dec 17, 2020)

el-bo said:


> No! You use it to avoid fighting, altogether. Apple customers are lovers, not fighters


Unfortunately, the other daws don't respect reason & logic, that's the essence of a bar fight...


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 17, 2020)

Ableton wouldn't even go to a bar but stay home and play with Lego.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 17, 2020)

Maarten said:


> Unfortunately, the other daws don't respect reason & logic, that's the essence of a bar fight...



You're probably right. Please excuse my ignorance. As an Apple customer and user of Logic, I avoid places where plebeians brawl, and generally gravitate towards a much more aspirational and inspirational lifestyle


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 17, 2020)

None of them because they can't stand up to fight... they all would need a good support first...


----------



## Mr Frodo (Dec 17, 2020)

They might go to the bar but they would then have to sit there, waiting in anticipation, while their owners went looking for that one new sound or library that could make all the difference.


----------



## Maarten (Dec 17, 2020)

Definitely not Cubase. He needs his annoying little blue companion, but that youngster is not allowed to the bar. So he's useless.


----------



## FinGael (Dec 17, 2020)

Jordan D Smith said:


> Had an odd hypothetical scenario pop into my head late this evening: Which DAW would win in a bar fight and why?



Cakewalk. The name - enough said.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 17, 2020)

Bigger cousin of Cubase, Nuendo will give some hard punches and stay stand till end, drinking Tequila one shot.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 17, 2020)

*Sequoia* would sit at a corner, smoking cool, drinking Martini and watching the other DAWidiots fighting each other, while she sorts some _dirty loops_ calls in different formats and bit rates...


----------



## JEPA (Dec 17, 2020)

Little brother of *Logic*, *GarageBand* wants to chime in, *Logic* says to him to stay away of the fight, he hasn't enough skills yet...


----------



## chrisr (Dec 17, 2020)

Ninja Tracker is the only one walking back out of that bar.


----------



## Jordan D Smith (Dec 17, 2020)

A bar fight between Logic and Reason would be a battle of wits.


----------



## Polkasound (Dec 17, 2020)

Poor Cubase got beat up so badly, they had to call 911 for assistance. The ambulance arrived one week later.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 17, 2020)

Reaper because their legions of ravenous fans would overwhelm the other DAWs.

_Note: I use Reaper. Don’t hurt me plz. _


----------



## peladio (Dec 17, 2020)

chrisr said:


> Ninja Tracker is the only one walking back out of that bar.



Still prettier than Reaper


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Dec 17, 2020)

Harrison Mixbus — nobody ever fucks with that shit


----------



## cuttime (Dec 17, 2020)

Audacity...just because.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 29, 2020)

FL Studio - it has the highest default tempo at 140 BPM, so it would be the most amped up!

Also, don't you think that a DAW walking into a bar would immediately try and rearrange the contents to compliment all of the nearby bars? (Yes, I am in fact a Dad)


----------



## JohnG (Dec 29, 2020)

A largo melody walks into a bar.

Bartender says, "why the long phrase?"


----------



## Nico (Dec 29, 2020)

and everybody sit down to listen to the voice of Reason


----------



## samphony (Dec 29, 2020)

Saxer said:


>


Saxer could you do one german version like

Question 
„wo wars?“

answer
„Da Wars“


----------



## JohnG (Dec 29, 2020)

A clef walks into a bar....


----------



## FinGael (Dec 29, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> A Staccato, a Detache and a Sustain went out to have some beer together.
> 
> Getting kinda drunk, the conversation soon turned to how they each performed in bed.
> 
> ...



"Meanwhile it was performance legato who was having all the fun. And now some sustainable jokes about short articulations."


----------



## pixelcrave (Dec 29, 2020)

No matter who wins, there will be lots of bouncing around at the end.


----------



## JEPA (Dec 29, 2020)

Finale, Sibelius and Musescore just feeling independent players, sitting together at an obscure corner admiring some clefs girls dancing. "Could get some bars for her..."


----------



## goonman (Dec 29, 2020)

What ever happens...when Universal Audio shows up, he'll make you pay for it!


----------



## JohnG (Dec 29, 2020)

This is deteriorating. Next thing someone will bring up dongles.


----------



## rudi (Dec 30, 2020)

The only true contender is "N".... and because no other DAW even come close, it's only worthy opponent would be itself... _and it would still win_!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 30, 2020)

Cant see this title without thinking of this:

The DAW is a jar!


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 30, 2020)

....can't think of a DAW joke so,
A man walks into a chiropodists and slams his dongle on the receptionists desk.
She says "That's not a foot"
He says "no but it's a good 11 inches right?"

Blame @JohnG cause he said the thread was deteriorating and mentioned a dongle...I'm just helping it all along.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 30, 2020)

tsk tsk "oh the humanity..."

etc.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 30, 2020)

Besides, some of these DAW jokes seem out of sequence.


----------



## Kevinside (Dec 30, 2020)

Protools Ultimate,cause it has all the HDX Cards as Support in the fight...


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 30, 2020)

A DAW walks into 4 bars and loops.


----------



## Vonk (Dec 30, 2020)

A daw is about to walk into a bar when it is stopped by a drunk who mutters beerily "If you don't C# you'll Bb". Ignoring him the daw walks into an iron bar and knocks itself out.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 30, 2020)

This thread feels like it's destined to end in a flame war


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 30, 2020)

A DAW walks into a bar one evening and the next morning wakes up with a DAW head....oh dear, that's dawful.


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 31, 2020)

Looping makes the DAW nuts.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 31, 2020)

samphony said:


> Saxer could you do one german version like
> 
> Question
> „wo wars?“
> ...


I just found this....


----------

